# magnesium oxide and laminitis



## joanne1920 (14 May 2008)

Anyone use or has used magnesium oxide to help with laminitis and its prevention????
thanks x


----------



## shell1978 (14 May 2008)

My horse had Laminitis back last Oct. Then in Jan was diagnosed with Cushings. I give give her a Cal-Mag suppliment everyday.
Its really cheap on ebay!


----------



## lochpearl (14 May 2008)

sorry to hijak but what does it do??


----------



## shell1978 (14 May 2008)

Here goes!!..............
Calcined Magnesite is a source of Magnesium that is often deficient in grazing pastures and therefore a horses diet. Magnesium is the main ingredient of many calmers on the market, and has been shown to reduce the risk of laminitis.

Magnesium supplementation has been advised by veterinary surgeons with excellent results both in USA and the UK. The supplementation serves not only to re-balance the diet in low magnesium areas or with high cereal diets, but also to help in combating fat deposition in overweight animals (cresty necks). In particular, with laminitics, to aid weight loss where necessary, for protection of body tissues, and also to maintain circulation. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## OWLIE185 (14 May 2008)

I have never heard of Magnesium Oxide in the treatment or prevention of Laminitis.

If a horse is suspected of having Cushings disease then a daily dose of Pergolide is used to prevent the onset of Laminitis.


----------



## lochpearl (14 May 2008)

that's great thank and you say it is on ebay? Does it come with feeding guidance? thanks


----------



## shell1978 (14 May 2008)

I was talking about Cal-Mag not Mag Oxide.

Also we are talking about Laminitis not Cushings.


----------



## shell1978 (14 May 2008)

Yes go on ebay and type in cal mag. Think its about £3 for a bag, and it lasts ages!


----------



## DidiR (14 May 2008)

friend has a pony with chronic stress-related laminitis issues.  She fed a magnesium (oxide?) supplement, for a while, then took her off it as she was simplifying her diet.  The symptoms reoccured, so she swears by it now!


----------



## brightmount (14 May 2008)

To be honest I would get Mag Ox nor Cal Mag. Cal Mag is like cement and can cause scouring, it's really meant for cattle. Mag Ox is finer texture. 

Both are used in the prevention of laminitis, especially useful to balance the effect of rich pasture or new grass. You should still check the horse's digital pulses daily though if it is prone to lami and not rely on the Magnesium too much.


----------



## brighteyes (14 May 2008)

And is the theory behind the old nagsmen feeding a bran mash with Epsom salts in, for laminitis.


----------



## PurplePickle (14 May 2008)

I use mag ox and comfrey for my laminitic. Last year it had great results, this year I'm fighting the grass growth! 

I dont think its a cure all but it does look that it helps towards less attacks.


----------



## Boysy (14 May 2008)

MagOx or CalMag will only help if your grazing is deficient in Magnesium so always best to get your soil analysed first. An even cheaper option of feeding MagOx daily is the product made by Equine America - Magnitude - £14.99 for a pot which is a 6 month supply for the average size horse.


----------

